# Ice Cream Sandwich Ics Themes



## wrxtc714 (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is one of my first contributions to RootzWiki
This is my set of ICS themes for multiple apps

All Availible in the android Market!!
FREE For rootzwiki Members
Please DO NOT post these files anywhere else
All Images are my own and may not be redistributed or re-used in any way without my permission
Enjoy!!

Keyboard Theme:
This Theme will work with the following keyboards:
Smart Keyboard, Ultra Keyboard, Perfect Keyboard, Better Keyboard









http://dl.dropbox.co...ics/icskeys.apk

Go Sms Theme:









http://dl.dropbox.co...ics/ICS_SMS.apk

Go Launcher Ex:
Lots of Custom Icons









http://dl.dropbox.co...ICS_Go_Home.apk

All of these Plus many more are availible in the android market but they are paid apps.
Please Check them out if you wish to help out and donate by purchasing any that you may like.
Just Search For Wrxtc714 in the market


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice! Loving the GoSMS theme! Thanks for these!

Drunk texted from my Gingerbreaton Bolt.


----------



## UnMasDos (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry to say, but to be honest, your themes looks very homemade. But still, nice try!


----------



## _sniper_ (Nov 10, 2011)

Keep the comments constructive and helpful please.


----------



## cmorty72 (Nov 13, 2011)

Great work on these!


----------



## wildstang83 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think you did good work with these. Everything looks nice bud. Thumbs up.


----------



## ddloco (Oct 21, 2011)

Man thanks for thease there great and to the hater with the negative comments do better then thease if not stfu man its people like you that's why the world is like it is today damn

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using Tapatalk


----------

